# Health insurance



## Plasmaduck (Oct 31, 2018)

Hi.
I'm going to be needing health insurance as I'm intending to rent my apartment out. For this to happen, I'm going to need health insurance in order to fulfil the rules in Greece, the problem is that insurance out there is €100 per month!
Does anyone know if health insurance can be bought in the UK to satisfy the Greek laws?
If not, are there any other thoughts on a cheaper option?

Thanks in advance.


----------

